# Internet Problems

## brianmm64

Hi I am new to Gentoo. I recently emerged openoffice, and now when I go on a webbrowser (Firefox)or default

I get an error ( server not found). I can still ping, DNS still works. My webbrowsers worked before I emerged. Could anyone help?

In plain english like I said this is all new.Thanks.

----------

## h2sammo

login as root and type  *Quote:*   

> ifconfig

  and post it here

----------

## brianmm64

Ok this is what I came up with. My internet works fine. I start my laptop and can surf the net with the default webbrowser (Epiphany).

If I close out epiphany and start firefox I get an error cannot load page server not found. After this happens I cannot access the web anymore from a webbrowser firefox or epiphany both of them now tell me problem loading page server not found. If I restart my computrer I can use Epiphany as long as I dont try to use firefox. if I do I lose both. anyIdeas..Thanks again.

----------

## Snooze86

I've a similar one.

Firefox says "no server found"

when I use "ping" to ping a domain like google.com everything works fine. Also connecting to a vpn is no problem.

Firefox and some other Programms like gpodder, emerge and konquerer doesn't find any server while using their domain name to connect.

With one exception, Firefox has no Problem to connect to "heise.de", all the other domain like google.com don't work.

----------

## Amity88

Does the ping still work after you use firefox? if it doesn't check if you can ping an ip address....

----------

## ianw1974

I've had this as well, Firefox is probably trying to use IPV6 and can't for some reason.  In the url bar type:

```
about:config
```

then filter for ipv6 and enable it to disable IPV6 functionality (network.dns.disableIPv6).  Chances are Firefox will then work.  Happened for me after installing Firefox 4 today on one of my systems.  Yet Firefox 3.x previously was fine.

Of course, sooner or later, IPV6 will need to be used, and then you'll need to re-enable and then fix whatever issue it is on your network for IPV6 and why it's not working.

----------

## The Doctor

I had a similar situation. My firewall was the culprit.

----------

## Snooze86

Great, disabling IPV6 work. But why?

When I use my notebook in another network it works all fine, without disabling IPV6. Only in one Network I have problems with it.

----------

## Snooze86

so after I had removed ipv6 out of the kernel  and added the useflag -ipv6 in /etc/make.conf and reemerged the programmes, everything seems to work.

----------

## Hu

 *Snooze86 wrote:*   

> Great, disabling IPV6 work. But why?
> 
> When I use my notebook in another network it works all fine, without disabling IPV6. Only in one Network I have problems with it.

 On the network where you had trouble, IPv6 support is broken.  Therefore, attempting to use IPv6 will cause problems.  Some networks are especially bad about IPv6 support and fail in a way that does not allow applications to quickly recognize that IPv6 support is broken.

----------

## Snooze86

ok, so updating the router firmware could fix the problem?

----------

## Hu

 *Snooze86 wrote:*   

> ok, so updating the router firmware could fix the problem?

 It might, if the newer firmware has better IPv6 support and if that is the only problem.  It is possible that the device upstream of your router also mishandles IPv6, in which case a firmware upgrade would at most get you one hop farther before things break.

----------

